# Hymn to the Fallen



## kcvet (Dec 23, 2014)

As Christmas, and New Years are almost here.
Please remember thousands in Uniform will not be here with their family.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2014)

It makes one very humble to watch this video. To see the loss of life through war exhibited in this manner, I realize just how much America gave to defend freedom. Say what you want about this great country, but never dishonor her dead at the hands of the wars they fought to protect freedom by chastising the many officers, including the Presidents, that sent these men into battle. 

I know when I was in the Marines, we were taught to give the greatest respect to the fallen soldiers that went before us as we were preparing to go to Vietnam and not knowing if we would be coming back standing upon our feet. For some, they didn't, and to this day, I think about the Marines in my company that did not come back with the rest of us. I have wept for my fellow Marines and all soldiers that have given the ultimate sacrifice. For there is no bigger hero than the the soldier that dies protecting freedom by the giving of one's own life. And, the slogan, "Once a Marine always a Marine" rings true. Forty-two years later after discharge and I still know that I am a Marine, not a former Marine. 

I will say this about the video, I thought the cemeteries were all in beautiful locations and I also felt that there was a sense of honor and respect shown to these men by burying them along side their fallen brothers with the crosses appropriately organized.  A tribute that will last an eternity.


----------

